# Critique on QH colt



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well thought id get a bit of feedback and Critique on my QH colt 3 and a half months old now (14 weeks) cutting bred colt planning on keeping him a colt and when old enough will be sent away to be cutting trained as well as campdrafted later on. Was considering maybe some halter as a youngster but I don't know these days the halter horses are pretty big (ie tall and just muscle packed ) so still not sure if it would be worth doing any if that. 




(little bit younger in below pic but its one of only a few I have with him standing reasonably square lol)


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

sorry for pic overload thought many pics many angles lol


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He is cute (as are all babies ). Babies are notoriously difficult to assess do to growth and changes of various body parts at different rates). I like the shape of his hip. As a wee baby I liked his shoulder a lot, but it appears to be quite a bit more upright in the more recent photos (though none of those photos are quite straight on). I like how his neck is set on, - a bit higher than many stock horses, but it might be a bit high set for cutting (I am not an expert in that field and not sure what is preferred). Also he has a fairly thick throat latch and the topside and underside of his neck appear almost the same length which may effect how he carries it. One consistent fault that I do not think will change is that he is very straight through the hock.

I am glad to hear that he will be proving himself in a sport or two before you stand him at stud. For me the overly straight hocks would take him out of stallion contention, but I am very particular. I also know we have way more QH over here to choose from.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks for your opinion Tryst I appreciate it  yes I don't see any point in breeding a stallion who hasn't proven themselves especially when there are so many around that have proven themselves what would be the point of breeding with something that cant do what it was bred to do. I though there might be a bit you cant tell because of his age and changes just really wanted a bit of an opinion on general conformation so thanks again 
and just a couple more pics these are more in motion ones


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Very handsome! What's his pedigree?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

He's already teaching himself the cutting crouch so you're on the way!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks  .well im from aus so don't know if pedigree is really know over in states. but he is by Tassa Lena who was imported from the states as a 2year old here to aus top cutting horse and leading sire of cutting and campdrafting horses here in aus sadly passed away last year though and no frozen semen available so this little guy will be one of the last of his foal crops. His dam ev red rose of texas (ROSE) is a granddaughter of the great Acres destiny and Fourtyniner Doc both well know QH sire here in aus, rose is also a proven campdrafter and cutter. 
heres Tassa Lena 

and again at 17

and mum (rose)


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow... He's going to be a _very _good horse. Grandson of Smart Little Lena


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks yes he has the blood there so hopefully has the ability he is very good on his feet i guess i shall see in a couple years if he has the talent.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I think you just need to send him to me 😂😂!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol mslady if he is the next top cutter will ship him over to do some comps over there lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't do much foal critique.. but get this horse cutting when he is of age.. and keep him intact until you know what he is about!!! 

GREAT lines to be brought to Australia. And just* look at this picture*. If he has "cow" you really have something. His dam is a nice looking horse too. Sometimes you win.. and you might have here. I do not typically give a "real" conformation critique of babies so I won't.


----------

